# Senior's Card



## norval1 (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm a permanent resident in Playa del Carmen Mexico and will be 60 in February. How do I obtain my senior card?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

norval1 said:


> I'm a permanent resident in Playa del Carmen Mexico and will be 60 in February. How do I obtain my senior card?



You obtain it from INAPAM (Instituto Nacional Para Adultos Mayores). I don't know where the closest office is to you. I needed a CURP number (Clave Unico de Registración de Población) and a copy of my birth certificate, not an apostiled or translated copy, just an original. What you need may depend on the particular office.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Ask DIF where you can get it.. In some places DIF ssues them.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Ask DIF where you can get it.. In some places DIF ssues them.


True. I got the first one from DIF (Desarollo Integral de Familia). After it was stolen, I got a new one directly from INAPAM. They used to have a different name, something about senescence and tercera edad (third age, after youth and adult), but then they got politically correct and started calling us major adults.

Incidentally, in addition to the CURP and birth certificate I mentioned earlier, you will likely also need the original and a copy of your residence permit and the original and a copy of a recent utility bill showing your address.


----------

